# Constantin Valdor + Custodes



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the start of Constantin Valdor.
Shown are the two heads I plan on using(Helmet and Bare/w greenstuff hair)and two shoulderpads converted from the Old Marus Calgar arm.
Also included is one of my test models for a custodes troop choice.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good so far.

Can't wait to see how you paint them up.

You gotta love that old shoulder pad, I have had a fair bit of milage out of that over the years.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't like the Custodes, but that may just be because I've got pipeline plans for a squad involving parts from a few dozen different miniatures and three Citadel ranges, before I get close to the plasticarved Custodian Lances. You and your actually feasible models.

It may hel if you note that the boots on the Chaos Warriors are not at all armoured, and as such look silly in 40K.


----------



## waenchile (Jan 23, 2007)

hmmmm i don't like the fantasy Armour you use...

when i think custodes im imagining a cross between a space marine and the emperor guards from star wars....but thats just me.....

p.s- use Grey knight armour


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

By Custodes have their own special armor.

They have kept using their old "Thunder Pattern" armour.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah I have a Space Marine model in Thunder pattern! In that case its not a bad match boots an all!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

IMO the head needs to be bigger but it looks good atm


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The head is consistent with the current proportions of Space Marine models though, so it looks great to me. As someone with both a Chaos and a High Elf fantasy army, I could do something like that quite easily... hmm... *scratches chin* It's just that cool that I might have to try my hand at it sometime. Kudos!


----------

